# Urgent help



## jarnkamin (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm going to England on sunday to buy a R32 GTR but to drive it home I need an English insurance until I get to the Swedish border.

Does anybody know if any English insurance company has any export insurance so I can only call on monday and get an insurance?


----------

